# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  Mkey v8.0.9 Build 08.MAR.2013 [Beta]   19 Novatel Modems + Huawei E58XX Flashing !

## GSM News & Updates

*Added 19 Novatel modems :*  SimLock Unlock + WiFi password direct UNlock in MiFi4510/4620 Router. *WorldFirst!*   *Now Supported:*  *01. - Novatel U530* *02. - Novatel U630* *03. - Novatel U730* *04. - Novatel U740* *05. - Novatel MC870* *06. - Novatel MC545* *07. - Novatel MC547* *08. - Novatel MC679* *09. - Novatel MC930D* *10. - Novatel MC950D* *11. - Novatel MC990D* *12. - Novatel MC996D* *13. - Novatel MC998D* *14. - Novatel X950D* *15. - Novatel XU870* *16. - Novatel EU870* *17. - Novatel EU740* *18. - Novatel MiFi2352* *19. - Novatel MiFi2372* *20. - Novatel MiFi3352* *21. - Novatel MiFi4620*    *Added Huawei Routers new features:* *E5830/E5832/E5836/E5837*  *Repair half dead w/o JTAG , Write firmware for Downgrade/Upgrade/Rebrand main module + WiFi. World First!*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *B.R Mkey - Modem Unlock Key team.*

----------

